# Vane placement on arrows?



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

About an inch, give or take, and you'll be good. I think I set mine at 1.25" and the fly just fine.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It doesn't really matter in all honesty.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

So it wont change arrow flight? I just noticed my jigs are different and was concerned.


----------



## travjc (Dec 3, 2011)

Well it depends a little if you are using a release or fingers. With fingers you would need more room at the end of the shaft. Not gonna matter much if you use a release.


----------



## mmowen01 (Sep 4, 2006)

b2sandshee said:


> So it wont change arrow flight? I just noticed my jigs are different and was concerned.


Just make sure all the arrows have the same distance.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

b2sandshee said:


> So it wont change arrow flight? I just noticed my jigs are different and was concerned.


Nope. Anywhere from .25"to 1.50" from the nock you'll never notice any difference.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I Concur big fat window of acceptability. theoretically speaking the closer to the end the more leverage the fletch has but the closer to the front the better your FOC so... I've never noticed any significant change in arrow flight.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

It made a little difference in mine at long range. I fletched 2 arrows 1 1/4" from nock and 2 arrows 1/4" from nock and seemed to get a little better flight at long range with the 1/4" 50 + yards ...... just my 2cents


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

You can put them wherever you want, there is no rule, just preference.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright thanks! That answers my question.


----------

